# Private Health Insurance Company - which one of these three



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

The following ones (and maybe others) provide policies which qualify for Residencia:

Sanitas
DKV
ASSSA

I am not sure yet how accessible their services are in Girona (where I plan to reside) area but I'd like to ask if any one has her/his personal positive/negative experiences with any of these.

Thank you
Martin

P.S. I am a healthy individual with no preconditions and would like to receive a quite comprehensive policy which also covers emergencies that might occur abroad.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

martinPH2 said:


> The following ones (and maybe others) provide policies which qualify for Residencia:
> 
> Sanitas
> DKV
> ...


I can't comment on any of these three companies, but you should be able to get a good idea of how accessible their services are in Girona by searching their Cuadro Medico (available on their websites).


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I believe most companies have a variety of plans. Thus you need to choose one with a plan which provides full cover with no co-payment element 

Why not approach a broker or the companies and ask which plans are suitable


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

folks,
positives? negatives?
thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you read Spanish? In the absence of comments from members of this forum about their personal experiences, you might find this insurance comparison website which has forum sections about various companies where customers can leave comments interesting. There is one for Sanitas and for DKV, but I can't see one for ASSSA. In both cases the negative comments seem to heavily outweigh the positives, but probably people are always more motivated to complain than they are to praise. Anyway, you can at least see the kinds of issues people complain of.

https://www.quechollodesegurodesalud.com/foro-de-sanitas-comparte-tu-opinion-sobre-sanitas/


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I had private medical coverage through my husband's job for 20 years, up until this past January when we decided to drop it and just use the Spanish state health system. Over the years I had Adeslas, Caser, Sanitas and several others which I can't remember now (my husband's company changed the insurance company they dealt with quite frequently). I have to say that I never noticed the difference between any of them. They all authorized every test, hospitalization and surgery that my family ever needed, they all offered international emergency coverage - which we used on more than one occasion and which worked fine, they all offered an extensive (and largely similar) list of participating doctors and hospitals, and they all used a credit card type card which I handed over for appointments or tests or whatever and that took care of payment. 

If we decided to drop our private health insurance it's because we hardly every used it and we're trying to cut back on expenses. We were perfectly happy with the last company we were dealing with, which was Adeslas.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> Do you read Spanish? In the absence of comments from members of this forum about their personal experiences, you might find this insurance comparison website which has forum sections about various companies where customers can leave comments interesting. There is one for Sanitas and for DKV, but I can't see one for ASSSA. In both cases the negative comments seem to heavily outweigh the positives, but probably people are always more motivated to complain than they are to praise. Anyway, you can at least see the kinds of issues people complain of.
> 
> https://www.quechollodesegurodesalud.com/foro-de-sanitas-comparte-tu-opinion-sobre-sanitas/


This is a great read in the link. Thank you. Yes, mostly negative comments but the issue might not primarily be on the side of the insurance company . Anyhow, I get a good idea of what to expect. No reason to get the best policy as the return might not be proportionally worth. As long as I am covered against major issues and have docs to get Residencia I should be OK. Here is States I pay $9K/year for myself and my wife for a policy with $10K deductible - meaning, I need to spend $19K per year before they start paying for anything (OK, they cover one personal exam per year prior to deductible). But a small cycling accident can cost $100K in medical bills so no complains - it is what it is.

Thank you again for that link.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

kalohi said:


> I had private medical coverage through my husband's job for 20 years, up until this past January when we decided to drop it and just use the Spanish state health system. Over the years I had Adeslas, Caser, Sanitas and several others which I can't remember now (my husband's company changed the insurance company they dealt with quite frequently). I have to say that I never noticed the difference between any of them. They all authorized every test, hospitalization and surgery that my family ever needed, they all offered international emergency coverage - which we used on more than one occasion and which worked fine, they all offered an extensive (and largely similar) list of participating doctors and hospitals, and they all used a credit card type card which I handed over for appointments or tests or whatever and that took care of payment.
> 
> If we decided to drop our private health insurance it's because we hardly every used it and we're trying to cut back on expenses. We were perfectly happy with the last company we were dealing with, which was Adeslas.


Thank you very much. Great info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

martinPH2 said:


> The following ones (and maybe others) provide policies which qualify for Residencia:
> 
> Sanitas
> DKV
> ...


Martin - mine is with Sanitas and never had any quibble with them, although for me its a company perk
here in Spain. Therefore the only contribution I make each month to Sanitas, is for the optional
Dental cover ( still at a reduced rate on company benefits ) which I use more frequently than the 
healthcare cover.
You certainly get your money's worth by adding on the Dental Cover, as Sanitas seem to have plenty
of their own Sanitas Dental Clinics in my part of Spain; although you don't have to use the Sanitas one, 
as you will find several other private Dental Clinics have their own arrangements with Sanitas.
For instance the Dental cover always includes the full cost of getting your teeth & gums cleaned by
the Hygienist, fillings etc are charged at a reduced rate with the Sanitas cover.

Advantages are that most private practices ( particularly the city Centro Medico's ) accept Sanitas
and as most private practices or at least the Centro Medico's, have at least one Doctor that speaks
and understands English; your more likely to get treatment in your own language, unlike the National
Health, Centro de Salud's, who's Doctors have a tendency to complain, _Solo en Español, Solo en Español_, 
when your nice friendly English speaking Doctor on the Spanish NH moves onto pastures new.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Perfect. Huge thx. Doctor and clinic search on Sanitas shows many locations around Girona and their own CIMA Hospital in Barcelona. With comments like yours I see no issues with it.


----------



## slpmaria (Nov 11, 2017)

I have Sanitas through my bank because I needed something quick. A local Spanish friend has ASSSA because he says it has the largest network of providers so you have more choice in who you want to see.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

martinPH2 said:


> Perfect. Huge thx. Doctor and clinic search on Sanitas shows many locations around Girona and their own CIMA Hospital in Barcelona. With comments like yours I see no issues with it.


You welcome.
For those Brit's familiar with private healthcare provided by BUPA in the UK. Sanitas is part of the BUPA
Group and therefore has an international presence through BUPA.


Sanitas is part of the BUPA Group in Spain


----------



## GrannyP (Mar 29, 2017)

We were with ASSSA before getting Spanish public health. We found some of the Drs & hospital specialist didn't speak English even though the ASSSA directory stated they did. 
Also, a couple of things to be aware - some companies ( as do ASSSA) make you wait for authorisation for things other than Dr appointment. Only a few days but it can be annoying as in our case. Hubby had an echogramme (authorised) which showed Cancer & needed a CT scan immediately after ( same hospital in the next room), which he couldn't have because it wasn't authorised at that time. Had to go home, wait for authorisation then get another appointment, go back to hospital. The radiologist who did the echogramme was infuriated!
With ASSSA you also have to buy books of vouchers at €2 per voucher, & give the Dr or specialist one for each procedure.

Having said all that, they had 4 levels of treatment all at affordable prices & the contact we had at the local office was excellent.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you for the info. Much appreciated. Hope the cancer situation has been resolved successfully.


----------



## Donnezmoi (Jan 17, 2014)

I have to second that comment about a small cycling accident costing $100K.

When I got hit cycling in 2009, the hospital wanted $127k. My insurance settled with them for $70K.
I was in the hospital 3 days, in rehab 1 week. Makes you think.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GrannyP said:


> We were with ASSSA before getting Spanish public health. We found some of the Drs & hospital specialist didn't speak English even though the ASSSA directory stated they did.
> Also, a couple of things to be aware - some companies ( as do ASSSA) make you wait for authorisation for things other than Dr appointment. Only a few days but it can be annoying as in our case. Hubby had an echogramme (authorised) which showed Cancer & needed a CT scan immediately after ( same hospital in the next room), which he couldn't have because it wasn't authorised at that time. Had to go home, wait for authorisation then get another appointment, go back to hospital. The radiologist who did the echogramme was infuriated!
> With ASSSA you also have to buy books of vouchers at €2 per voucher, & give the Dr or specialist one for each procedure.
> 
> Having said all that, they had 4 levels of treatment all at affordable prices & the contact we had at the local office was excellent.


I thought that to be able to register on the foreigners list in order to obtain the certificate of residency, you had to choose a private insurance that doesn't require co payment, in which case the OP would not be able to use ASSA. Is that right?


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

ASSSA has a policy that qualifies for Residencia; it's either of their Basic, Standard, Plus or Master. They state - No policy excess (other than 2 euro copay). Based on what I see in the brochure and from what the insurance broker indicated. I am leading towards Sanitas but we will see.

Bicycle accidents. Bummer about your accident Donnezmoi. I ride, train, and race. Few of my teammates and people I know were hit: some were killed and few stayed in wheelchairs for weeks\months. This gets worse and worse with people being stressed out, on the phones, or just being ignorant. I now ride paying ultra attention and tend to spend more time on gravel and MTBing - here, worst case, I can kill myself rather than have someone else kill me  Life is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had comprehensive Sanitas cover for over 20 years. When my husband was battling cancer he was hospitalised 14 times, had a 10-hour operation plus extensive radiation and chemotherapy. The only thing that isn't covered is outpatient precriptions. After he sadly passed away, cover for myself and our children was free for a year. I couldn't fault them one iota.


----------



## martinPH2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you Madliz for the information and I am very sad to hear about your circumstances.
Martin


----------

